# What food don't you like.



## 4meandthem (Sep 9, 2010)

I am pretty adventurous but Durian (I've tried) is near the top of the short list.That maggot cheese is a definate no! no! Stinky Tofu too.I have also had some cheese I would not do again.

Most everything else is worth a try.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 9, 2010)

Shrunken Heads a.k.a. brussel sprouts

.40


----------



## Janet H (Sep 9, 2010)

tapioca - it's a texture issue.....
Boiled peanuts as well for the same reason.


----------



## merstar (Sep 9, 2010)

Ricotta cheese, crabmeat, gefilte fish, blackberries (raw only - love blackberry ice cream, etc.)...


----------



## merstar (Sep 9, 2010)

Janet H said:


> tapioca - it's a texture issue.....
> Boiled peanuts as well for the same reason.



I hate tapioca also! Never had boiled peanuts - wouldn't like them either.


----------



## Janet H (Sep 9, 2010)

YouTube - PEANUT BOILING, A TRIBUTE TO J R ODUM


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 9, 2010)

Cauliflower
Beets
Lima Beans
Rhubarb

That's what I can think of right away.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Sep 9, 2010)

squid / octopus...sorry but.... ICK...


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 9, 2010)

I am with you guys on the boiled goobers.

The squid/octopus thing is another thing.Love em both! Fried,grilled,steamed,raw,roasted... it just doesn't matter.


----------



## bakechef (Sep 9, 2010)

Cilantro, can't eat it, tastes like pure soap.

Seafood, can't stand the smell and don't know how people can eat it (and I was raised in Maine)!

Organ meats, although I loved liver as a kid


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 9, 2010)

Eggplant
Cooked carrots
plain lima beans
most sweet potatoes
boiled peanuts 
parsnips (taste too much like cooked carrots)
pimento cheese (although once when really drunk it was tasty)


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 9, 2010)

Boiled peanuts - soggy with way too much salt.  YUK.


----------



## merstar (Sep 9, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> Eggplant
> Cooked carrots
> plain lima beans
> most sweet potatoes
> ...



I'm with you on the lima beans. Ugh.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 9, 2010)

Beets, broccoli and brussel sprouts...


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 9, 2010)

Yeah beets. 
And cooked turnips.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have never had boiled peanuts or squid....
I love the veggies mentioned.
I don't like shell fish. Any time I hear "Fish Taco" I want to throw up. Call it a Fish wrap and I am ok with it.(I still won't eat it though).
The smell of OLD BAY SEASONING is nauseating to me. YUCK.
Venison has a horrible taste and smell to me.YUCK. 
I did eat BBQ'ed Raccoon once unbeknown to me. I will never knowingly eat that again.


----------



## Hoot (Sep 10, 2010)

So far I haven't found much of anything I couldn't eat.
Fried  pork liver might be close, but I am fond of beef and poultry livers.
Most of the items mentioned here so far, I like a lot.....
even boiled peanuts  
Some, like durian, I have never had the pleasure to try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2010)

Cooked cabbage, raw is fine
Brussels Sprouts
Cauliflower
Cooked carrots
Parsnips
Squash when cooked with sugar
Yams & Sweet Potatoes when cooked with sugar


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm a sweet lover...BUT...I don't like pancakes...nor doughnuts. I never have. The only way I have ever described it is that they taste "fake". Don't ask me what I mean by that...they just do.

...But I'll eat waffles...go figure

.


----------



## Jeff G. (Sep 10, 2010)

organ meats, chitlins, boiled peanuts, okra.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 10, 2010)

Hoot said:


> So far I haven't found much of anything I couldn't eat.
> Fried  pork liver might be close, but I am fond of beef and poultry livers.
> Most of the items mentioned here so far, I like a lot.....
> even boiled peanuts
> Some, like durian, I have never had the pleasure to try.


I was surprised there wasn't more feedback defending boiled peanuts.  Mention them at a party here in the south, and it seems more people like them than not.  Maybe it's what you grow up  with.  For me the over salted soggy/chewy sort of stale like texture is a turnoff.  Maybe it's just the over saltiness.  When I was young I loved Fritos and the like.  Now it's just a mouthful of salt.  Same for KFC.  Love the crunch but can't stand so much salt.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't like pancakes either MA, although French Toast is fine.

Are boiled peanuts eaten with the shell?  Doesn't matter really, as I don't like peanuts, or peanut butter. Ick.

I don't like bananas either, or bing cherries (the red ones).

I don't like most beans, lima beans are out of the question.

Feta cheese is nasty and bitter.

Chocolate is highly over rated, it doesn't do much for me.


Interesting thread!!


----------



## Selkie (Sep 10, 2010)

There are foods that I don't like, and there are foods that I avoid for a reason other than taste.

Foods that I don't LIKE:

Lima Beans (I think I was born with an aversion to them!)
Cilantro (old sweat socks)
Black eyed peas (Just a big "yuck!")
Chicken Gizzards (too tough and texture is like all cartilage)
Boiled cabbage (stinky!)


----------



## MSC (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm also part of the apparently 'small' group that likes most everything.  I confess to not being wild about foie gras or sweetbreads but would eat them if part of a pre-fixe meal for example, brains I'd have to think hard about!
I understand once you get past the smell, durian is terrif, so would be open to trying it if maybe I had a clothespin handy!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 10, 2010)

Brains are easier to eat than order.They are great but I have trouble when it comes time to order them.

I have tried Durian;fresh, in treats, and ice cream....Still YUK!


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 10, 2010)

MSC said:


> I confess to not being wild about foie gras or sweetbreads but would eat them if part of a pre-fixe meal for example, brains I'd have to think hard about!


,MSC. Something I regret about myself is that I don't like farm fresh brown eggs. They're so overwhelmingly rich it seems to me. I want to like them but I prefer the more tasteless white eggs in the grocery stores. Same with milk...I don't drink milk by itself but still I prefer skim over whole...well, now I've crossed over to almond milk since my little vegan-yogateacher-esthetician-joggingfool-wholefoodsaholic-wheatgrassdrinkin' beautiful daughter has moved back home for awhile. She's starting to rub off on me....darn...and living in sin was so much fun


----------



## JohnL (Sep 10, 2010)

I can't stand creamed corn or tofu. Funny though, I put creamed corn in my corn bread batter.


----------



## recipedirect (Sep 10, 2010)

Okra unless it is pickled. Tried snake, that was a big yuck. I almost forgot, snails, no way I'll eat them again. I honestly will eat most anything if it is prepared properly.


----------



## Linux (Sep 10, 2010)

Tripe. I can't stand tripe.


----------



## Ronzy (Sep 11, 2010)

*B. Sprouts*



forty_caliber said:


> Shrunken Heads a.k.a. brussel sprouts
> 
> .40



Holy Cow pie! Brussel Sprouts it is!  I have tried cooking those little balls of rotten cabbage every way imaginable and I still can't stand 'em.  I used to hate beets as well, since I was a kid, but I found out, if I cook the red part separate, peel them and cut them up, then sauté them with the tops in lots of butter, they are really good. I hate Harvard beets though!


----------



## Ronzy (Sep 11, 2010)

I've never been a big milk drinker, but lately, I've been trying to eat more fiber in the form of cereal. Vanilla soy milk is what I prefer. Tried Almond milk, and it tastes good, but it doesn't have enough protein.


----------



## JGDean (Sep 11, 2010)

*Feta*



Kayelle said:


> Feta cheese is nasty and bitter.
> Interesting thread!!


 
Good fresh Feta is not usually bitter.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

Sprouts don't have to taste foul. Most of the time, people over-cook them, that's why.


----------



## Linux (Sep 11, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Feta cheese is nasty and bitter.



It shouldn't be, not the commercial brand like Fage, the  "Total" brand. It's creamy and mild and not a hint of bitterness.

Locally made feta should be just as good, because dairy smallholders depend on high quality production. At worst, cheap, unbranded feta bought from delis is often way too salty. If feta was always like that, it would be long out of production by now.


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 11, 2010)

I dont like: oysters, some seaweed.

I can't get over what it is to try it: balut

My opinion on Boiled peanuts: They are ok but roasted are better.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 11, 2010)

I am surprised nobody said onions.I have two freind who get gag reflex if they eat an onion. Hard to cook for them sometimes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am surprised nobody said onions.I have two freind who get gag reflex if they eat an onion. Hard to cook for them sometimes!


 
Are you sure they are human?  I couldn't live without onions!


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 12, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you sure they are human?  I couldn't live without onions!


I agree!

I cannot stand:

-Black licorice
-Dates (I replace them with raisins in recipes)
-Roasted peanuts (love peanut butter and can even stomach a few boiled peanuts now and then--feel and taste like black eyed peas to me)
-Oysters
-Ricotta

Some things I have never tried and have no desire to try are escargot, mountain oysters, caviar, kidneys, and tripe.
Barbara


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 12, 2010)

Linux said:


> It shouldn't be, not the commercial brand like Fage, the  "Total" brand. It's creamy and mild and not a hint of bitterness.
> 
> Locally made feta should be just as good, because dairy smallholders depend on high quality production. At worst, cheap, unbranded feta bought from delis is often way too salty. If feta was always like that, it would be long out of production by now.



*I'm "wrong" to not like Feta, and think it's nasty and bitter? *

*I like tripe, I can't understand why you don't. *

*Point made, I hope. *


----------



## Claire (Sep 12, 2010)

There are few foods available to me in day to day life that I dislike (and that includes my few European and Asian travels, and friends who were from those areas and made foods that many of my U.S. friends wouldn't eat).  Bugs, durian, stinky tofu aside, these are things I haven't been pressed to try and wouldn't care to.  I'm not one of those people who gags and makes a fuss when I don't like something, as a general rule, I can eat things I don't like.  And my few dislikes are:

Corn meal.  Corn bread, tamales, sckanze, polenta.  I love, and I do mean love, corn, but for some reason am not crazy about corn bread/mush/grits in its many forms.  Again, I can eat it, just don't like it. 

Milk.  Again, I like every form of milk I've ever had, just not a glass of milk.  Go figger.  Seriously, when I was a child my friends' mothers and mother's friends would give me no end of grief because I simply didn't want to drink milk, and could live forever without breakfast cereal.  They'd tell me I'd better drink my milk or I wouldn't grow strong and tall.  At 55 I'm 5'9" and show absolutely no signs of bone loss.  

There are a few things I don't care for in certain preparations, it is usually a texture thing.  But very little that I dislike actively.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Claire said:


> There are few foods available to me in day to day life that I dislike (and that includes my few European and Asian travels, and friends who were from those areas and made foods that many of my U.S. friends wouldn't eat).  Bugs, durian, stinky tofu aside, these are things I haven't been pressed to try and wouldn't care to.  I'm not one of those people who gags and makes a fuss when I don't like something, as a general rule, I can eat things I don't like.  And my few dislikes are:
> 
> Corn meal.  Corn bread, tamales, sckanze, polenta.  I love, and I do mean love, corn, but for some reason am not crazy about corn bread/mush/grits in its many forms.  Again, I can eat it, just don't like it.
> 
> ...



I am with you there. I use milk in cooking and even eat cereal, the milk left in the bowl just goes down the drain. I rarely buy milk anymore, I keep powdered around for cooking. I just got tired of throwing away spoiled milk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't drink milk, either!


----------



## Linux (Sep 12, 2010)

Lately I'm having to avoid eating sweet peppers. Even with their skins burnt off. Thankfully, I can eat chillies.

Someone back up the thread said how their friend can't tolerate onion. It is fact some people can't, or eat garlic. Being intolerant to onion must be a severe setback to cooking, but I'm afraid that's life. We do have some food intolerances far worse than things like tripe.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 12, 2010)

> I am with you there. I use milk in cooking and even eat cereal, the milk left in the bowl just goes down the drain.



Patty, do you like yogurt?  I've been eating cereal with flavored yogurt for years, and although one of my favorite foods is milk, I really enjoy cereal with yogurt.
Also, for those who only use milk for cooking, I've found half pints of *boxed
*whole milk that is wonderful to keep on hand for cooking, and tastes like ordinary milk, and nothing like canned milk. Unopened, it doesn't need to be refrigerated.


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Patty, do you like yogurt?  I've been eating cereal with flavored yogurt for years, and although one of my favorite foods is milk, I really enjoy cereal with yogurt.
> Also, for those who only use milk for cooking, I've found half pints of *boxed
> *whole milk that is wonderful to keep on hand for cooking, and tastes like ordinary milk, and nothing like canned milk. Unopened, it doesn't need to be refrigerated.


 
Yea, the funny thing is I do like yogurt. I never thought to put in on dry cereal.
I have never seen boxed milk that is not refrigerated. I will have to look for that. Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 12, 2010)

PattY1 said:


> Yea, the funny thing is I do like yogurt. I never thought to put in on dry cereal.
> I have never seen boxed milk that is not refrigerated. I will have to look for that. Thanks.



*You're welcome patty.  By the way, I find the box milk at our local Dollar Tree, but I've also seen it in the grocery.
Here's a link that may be useful. 
*Bulk Half-Pint Lil' Milk Boxes, Vitamin D Whole Milk at DollarTree.com


----------



## Ronzy (Sep 13, 2010)

No onions? Wow! Change friends. Haha


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 13, 2010)

- Liver.
- Tofu (even though I eat many meatless meals throughout the week)
- eggs - they must be smothered in cheese, soy sauce, hollandaise, or mayo as in egg salad, and never the least bit runny for me to even consider eating them and they are still not enjoyable
-


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 13, 2010)

I think green bell peppers ruin anything they touch.

I'm not fond of peaches and tangerines but I would eat them in a pinch. It's funny what you will eat after one of those survivalist courses.


----------



## Linux (Sep 13, 2010)

I dislike Pizza. It doesn't really float my boat.


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Barbara L. about dates.  They taste really good, but only if I can get over the fact they look like roaches.  YEEEECH.

I've been watching this post and most things I like.  Besides boiled peanuts, I realize that the only other thing I really don't like is caviar.  Caviar is like eating a spoonful of salt.  With high blood pressure, I need to avoid it.


----------



## Barbara (Sep 13, 2010)

Oysters, scallops, eggplant, black olives - the cheap ones they put in salads, tofu.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 13, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am pretty adventurous but Durian (I've tried) is near the top of the short list.That maggot cheese is a definate no! no! Stinky Tofu too.I have also had some cheese I would not do again.
> 
> Most everything else is worth a try.


 
Never tried (and don't plan on it ) that maggot cheese from Sardinia, but I agree with you on all of those, 4meandthem.  and I'd add raisins, lutefisk, haggis, chitterlings, cottage cheese, pepperoni sausage.  And I'd really rather not eat rutabaga ever again, either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 13, 2010)

LPBeier;919798 eggs - they must be smothered in cheese said:
			
		

> Funny story.
> 
> My little sister will NOT eat eggs in any way, shape or form on her plate (cake is a different story).  She is a sleepwalker...Dad followed her one night and watched her.  She sleepwalked into the kitchen, fried herself a couple eggs, ate them, washed the dishes and went back to bed.  Dad had to take pictures to make her believe it.  Her SO has noticed the same behavior.  And since she hates to wash dishes, we were doubly awed


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 13, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny story.
> 
> My little sister will NOT eat eggs in any way, shape or form on her plate (cake is a different story).  She is a sleepwalker...Dad followed her one night and watched her.  She sleepwalked into the kitchen, fried herself a couple eggs, ate them, washed the dishes and went back to bed.  Dad had to take pictures to make her believe it.  Her SO has noticed the same behavior.  And since she hates to wash dishes, we were doubly awed


Weird!  And definitely funny! 

 Barbara


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2010)

Weird indeed.


----------



## mparkhill (Sep 13, 2010)

I've learned to like most things thought I didn't like if they are prepared well, e.g. Beets and Brussels Sprouts.  I still don't eat organ meats...I probably could if I didn't know what they were, but when someone says Sweetbreads or Tripe, my stomach does a little flip and there is no turning back.


----------



## Sprout (Sep 13, 2010)

I, like several others have commented, can eat just about anything for the sake of courtesy. There are foods I like/love, foods I'll eat but generally wouldn't choose to eat, foods I'll only eat to be polite, and only One I've tried that I've just given up on. As for preparations of food, that's an entirely different story, but here are a few I'll only eat to be polite, and then, the One:
Brussels Sprouts (may have just never had them cooked properly)
Camembert cheese
Store bought egg yolks (they just don't taste good to me)
Cherry flavored anything
Most "fake" foods/drinks in general, though I do like most fruitsnacks, poptarts, Spam, & the occasional can of Vienna Sausages. I know, I'm weird
Most Goat cheese (The kind we serve at my work is excellent, but often it just tastes like the goat to me.)

The One: Raw/Rare Oysters

I love seafood, caviar, sushi, sashimi, even squid & octopus, but I've given oysters many chances, from basic shooters to fancy preparations. I could appreciate how well they were prepared, but they still made me gag. Never tried them cooked, but wouldn't that kind of defeat the purpose? 
Oh, and I didn't like regular cow's milk until I got pregnant with my daughter.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Sep 13, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am pretty adventurous but Durian (I've tried) is near the top of the short list.That maggot cheese is a definate no! no! Stinky Tofu too.I have also had some cheese I would not do again.
> 
> Most everything else is worth a try.



I most certainly agree....DURIAN is on the top of my list!


----------



## Peristalsis (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Durian! Some people say it smells like rotting meat, but I would be the first in line for a Durian scented car freshener.  From the top of my head, the only food I don't really enjoy eating is Jackfruit. Yuck.


----------



## leemz (Sep 19, 2010)

Lady fingers ......... They just don't please me, did that come out right, hmmmm well I just don't like their texture.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 20, 2010)

Grapefruit
Eggplant
Goat cheese
Tofu
Liver (but I like paté)
Black licorice (although I love fennel...  )


----------



## Matt Kay (Sep 21, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I was surprised there wasn't more feedback defending boiled peanuts.  Mention them at a party here in the south, and it seems more people like them than not.  Maybe it's what you grow up  with.  For me the over salted soggy/chewy sort of stale like texture is a turnoff.  Maybe it's just the over saltiness.  When I was young I loved Fritos and the like.  Now it's just a mouthful of salt.  Same for KFC.  Love the crunch but can't stand so much salt.



In my opinion boiled peanuts are over rated.  But thats coming from a Jersey boy living in the south.

My most unfavoritest food is lima beans.  You can't put enough bacon on them to get me to like them and I'll eat pretty much anything that's scratch made and smaller than my head.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> In my opinion boiled peanuts are over rated. But thats coming from a Jersey boy living in the south.
> 
> My most unfavoritest food is lima beans. You can't put enough bacon on them to get me to like them and I'll eat pretty much anything that's scratch made and smaller than my head.


 Is that dry limas (butter beans) or green limas???


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 21, 2010)

Really can't handle liver.  I have tried to eat it.  It's both a taste and texture thing.  It is just chocked full  of vitamins and while my head knows that I just can't get it past my taste buds.


----------



## Matt Kay (Sep 21, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is that dry limas (butter beans) or green limas???



Green limas.  I'll eat haggis, uni, anything pickled, (would try durian) but have never liked green lima beans.


----------



## Mudtimud (Sep 21, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am pretty adventurous but Durian (I've tried) is near the top of the short list.That maggot cheese is a definate no! no! Stinky Tofu too.I have also had some cheese I would not do again.
> 
> Most everything else is worth a try.



Omg we're pretty much alike! I too hate durian and cheese. Especially cheese. I can smell that awful odour from behind my nose everytime I chew on one. except for 'cooked' cheese such as pizza.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> Green limas. I'll eat haggis, uni, anything pickled, (would try durian) but have never liked green lima beans.


 
That's okay, leaves more for me


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt Kay said:


> Green limas. I'll eat haggis, uni, anything pickled, (would try durian) but have never liked green lima beans.


 
If lima beans are "old," or overgrown, they are dry and woody. I don't like them then at all, but if they are picked young and cooked the same day, they are wonderful. When I was a kid I used to pick and shell them on my aunt's farm, and she would cook them in the most delicious and ethereal cream sauce.  I can still see, smell and taste them.  And yes, often when I buy them now, I am disappointed by the texture, because they are not as young and fresh as I think they should be.


----------



## Cookbook Shop (Sep 21, 2010)

LIVER ... I've tried chicken and beef livers prepared many ways throughout my life ... it's probably the only food I really dislike. As a child my mother would say "just take one bite"...


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2010)

I like liver (calves liver and beef liver), but only if I cooked it (my mom's was good too). Whenever I see it at restaurants, it just doesn't look right. Many people tend to overcook it.

My husband hates liver, but he loves liver sausage (Braunschweiger) and cheese sandwiches.

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 21, 2010)

I dislike frozen peas.  The texture is grainy.  Same for Garbanzo beans, the flavor isn't good enough to overcome the gritty grainy texture.  

I do however like canned peas, the smaller the better.  It's just something about the frozen ones' texture.


----------



## Littlechef (Sep 21, 2010)

I don't like brussel sprouts . . . I thought it was because I've had them boiled, but I tried roasting them, and I still don't like them.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 21, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I like liver (calves liver and beef liver), but only if I cooked it (my mom's was good too). Whenever I see it at restaurants, it just doesn't look right. Many people tend to overcook it.
> 
> My husband hates liver, but he loves liver sausage (Braunschweiger) and cheese sandwiches.
> 
> Barbara


 
Just please clarify for me if you will, is braunschweiger actually liver?  I didn't think that it was.  I actually like braunschweiger but cant stand liverwurst.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2010)

As far as I know, braunschweiger is a form of liverwurst. So you like some liverwursts but not all types.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 21, 2010)

Braunschweiger is a form of liverwurst, in a way. And yes, they are made from liver... liverwurst comes from cooked pork liver - only; Braunschweiger can contain pork, calf, veal or beef liver, or any combination of them in addition to up to 70% meat scraps.

I really like Braunschweiger sandwiches with mayo and chips on the side!!! YUMMM!!! But I have to limit this treat to about once a quarter. (Pfssss!!)


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 21, 2010)

Yep, the Encarta Dictionary definition of Braunschweiger is "a type of spicy smoked liver sausage."

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2010)

Selkie said:


> ...I really like Braunschweiger sandwiches with mayo and chips on the side!!! YUMMM!!! But I have to limit this treat to about once a quarter. (Pfssss!!)



Sounds great.  Now I have to pick up some supplies next trip to the market.  

Oh, don't forget the pickles!


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm not crazy for pizza.  I'll eat it, but generally do not like it.  (Really it is more the sauce and cheese.  I just do not like a lot of cheese.)  I cook with whole milk, but cannot drink it.  It feels like it coats my throat with fat.  No surprise that I do not tend to like overly rich cream sauces either.

I love all veggies, seafood (except canned sea urchin), fruits, and meats I've tried to date.  I've never had Durian.  As for meats, I've also never tried tripe or sweetbreads.  I just have never got up the nerve to give them a try as unfair as that seems.  All other meats have been grand.

I do not like overly salty things - not even popcorn.  

I don't like boiled ham.  It is totally a texture thing for me.

The boxed milk is a life-saver for no-milk drinkers.  It's a part of my snow emergency kit which has been pretty effective in preventing snow days.  *grins*

~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2010)

Barbara L said:


> I like liver (calves liver and beef liver), but only if I cooked it (my mom's was good too).


 
I only eat liver I cook, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> As far as I know, braunschweiger is a form of liverwurst. So you like some liverwursts but not all types.


 
That's me, if I can't find the braunschweiger I like (it has bacon bits), I won't eat it.  Shrek likes it more often than I do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> The boxed milk is a life-saver for no-milk drinkers. It's a part of my snow emergency kit which has been pretty effective in preventing snow days. *grins*~Kathleen


 
That's the BEST way to prevent snow days!  I keep a bag of cat litter in the car in case I get stuck...I use it up in the summer.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 22, 2010)

I am adding 2 to my list.

Black licorice
sweet pickles....I grossed out even writing that.

I love braunshweiger but I don't eat it anymore.
I also like shake and bake chicken livers.I have never had beef.


----------



## Kathleen (Sep 26, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> I'm not crazy for pizza.  I'll eat it, but generally do not like it.  (Really it is more the sauce and cheese.  I just do not like a lot of cheese.)  I cook with whole milk, but cannot drink it.  It feels like it coats my throat with fat.  No surprise that I do not tend to like overly rich cream sauces either.
> 
> I love all veggies, seafood (except canned sea urchin), fruits, and meats I've tried to date.  I've never had Durian.  As for meats, I've also never tried tripe or sweetbreads.  I just have never got up the nerve to give them a try as unfair as that seems.  All other meats have been grand.
> 
> ...



I should add any ground poultry product.  It tastes fine but I cannot handle it for some reason.  I've had "well-meaning" friends try to "help me" by serving it up without telling me.  It *always* comes back later.  *shudders*


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 26, 2010)

raisins...especially in oatmeal cookies
...although, i love oatmeal cookies when raisinless

.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> raisins...especially in oatmeal cookies
> ...although, i love oatmeal cookies when raisinless
> 
> .


 
I like raisins, unless they are cooked/baked in something.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like raisins, unless they are cooked/baked in something.



What!?! No cinnamon-raisin toast!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 26, 2010)

Selkie said:


> What!?! No cinnamon-raisin toast!?


 
Cinnamon, yes!  Love it!  I'll take the raisins on the side, thanks!


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

Anything that is sickly sweet. Like dates or overripe bananas for instance. Ick!


----------



## grain (Sep 28, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I am pretty adventurous but Durian (I've tried) is near the top of the short list.That maggot cheese is a definate no! no! Stinky Tofu too.I have also had some cheese I would not do again.
> 
> Most everything else is worth a try.



stinky tofu and maggot cheese ...nice choice of words.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2010)

grain said:


> stinky tofu and maggot cheese ...nice choice of words.



Nice entrance into the community, grain.

These are actually two food items that are called maggot cheese and stinky tofu.  Google it.


----------



## luvs (Sep 28, 2010)

there's a couple of foods- 
~non-silken tofu; that's this textural deal 4 me, & as of these days, i've begun 2 refuse 2 get progresso's soups, i find them not-qiute-par-standard as they were a decade ago. 

~& okra! may as well ingest a container of slime. there's a few ways 2 cut that, though
~i ain't into cornbread, either- there, again, is a textural deal, too gritty
~& then there's overcooked meat- i want my steak quintessiantally mooing
~cooked oyster is another, oysters casino being an exception
~sugarless food, that's a phobia i own


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 28, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like raisins, unless they are cooked/baked in something.



I agree they do taste fine when cooked, but I just can't get over the idea that they look like cooked houseflies.

The same with dates.  They taste fine when I can get over the fact that they look like roaches.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 28, 2010)

Houseflies and Roaches!........Your killin me!


----------

